# New trend - Calling DIBP very often



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I noticed that there is a trend on the rise in the forum to call DIBP very often.

First thing, I do not want to sound insensitive since I already got my visa, however I KNOW how painful the wait can be.

However, remember one thing. Every minute a CO is on the phone with you, it's a minute spent explaining to you the status instead of working on your - or someone else's - case ..... 

If this trend keeps going on, more cases will get delayed, yours included. DIBP might even stop people from calling by either restricting call hours or restricting # of officers who can take calls. 

Try to limit your calls to the following : 

1- You have an URGENT (really urgent) problem/issue with your application that cannot wait for a day or two for an email feedback

2- You have exceeded your application processing time by far. Some people send the documents and call in 2 days ! 

3- If you are under ESC and you wish to know if you have finished or not, an email is just as good as a phone call.

4- Calling once a month in your final stages (after no-further-documents statement is received) is fine 



This is just a public interest plea ...... I already got my visa, it will NOT benefit me in any way, I am in no way affiliated with any government authority, however, with the rising trend of calling and recommending others to call each and every day, it will definitely get worse


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I noticed that there is a trend on the rise in the forum to call DIBP very often.


110% agree with you


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I noticed that there is a trend on the rise in the forum to call DIBP very often.
> 
> First thing, I do not want to sound insensitive since I already got my visa, however I KNOW how painful the wait can be.
> 
> ...


I second that. You stole my words.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Couldnt agree more. I would be so annoyed as CO having to take those calls when there was lots of work to be done and there is nothing they can say as most of which they are not allowed to divulge anyway! 

Let them get on with processing visas.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Couldnt agree more. I would be so annoyed as CO having to take those calls when there was lots of work to be done and there is nothing they can say as most of which they are not allowed to divulge anyway!
> 
> Let them get on with processing visas.


Exactly, and if the trend keeps spreading, all those "are we there yet?" calls will definitely push ALL applications back......


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

dont be surprised a change in policy and removal of all numbers.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> dont be surprised a change in policy and removal of all numbers.


EXACTLY ..... I am expecting it

Recently I noticed people calling Brisbane office for follow up on cases with the Adelaide office. Reason is Adelaide office is not very encouraging of phone calls and has a long hold. I am sure Brisbane will go offline very soon after they start sinking in calls for work that is not even theirs !


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hi*



TheExpatriate said:


> I noticed that there is a trend on the rise in the forum to call DIBP very often.
> 
> First thing, I do not want to sound insensitive since I already got my visa, however I KNOW how painful the wait can be.
> 
> ...


Hi All,
When do we get the no further documents statement from Case officer ? Does he atleast acknowledge this within a set timeframe? my agent has sent all documents via email but yet to receive acknowledgement.
thanks
Nish


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Hi All,
> When do we get the no further documents statement from Case officer ? Does he atleast acknowledge this within a set timeframe? my agent has sent all documents via email but yet to receive acknowledgement.
> thanks
> Nish


give them a couple of weeks then email them asking for update, most likely they will respond saying no further documents are required.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I noticed that there is a trend on the rise in the forum to call DIBP very often.
> 
> First thing, I do not want to sound insensitive since I already got my visa, however I KNOW how painful the wait can be.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, and hope people don't call DIBP before CO allocation. 


This will surely slow down the overall process. 

There are quite a few posts on the forum, when people have called the DIBP and the CO has asked them 'How did you get this number? This number is only provided in the email sent by CO. This is not a general inquiry number.' 

Just think about it, do we really want COs to answer our stupid inquiries or work on the applications?

We trust DIBP and its process (that is why we pay such a huge sum upfront) to get the Visa and provide all the required documents.

We should trust their internal process as well, they know how and *when* to do their job, they don't need to be reminded.

Instead of calling DIBP now and again, may be people should work on their anxiety and patience. This will surely help them in the future, when they face the harsh reality of finding a job and settling abroad.


----------



## ask2 (Aug 2, 2014)

no grants today... probably their attending calls .... hahaha.. lol


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Recent drought of grants can be attributed to the amount of time spent by the CO teams answering the huge number of calls received by DIBP. 

If anyone has ever emailed the CO team Brisbane/Adelaide, the second statement of the AUTO REPLY clear says:


Please note – every application status update reduces the time available to finalise visa applications.

People who have called recently have also received similar response! 

As they say _'What you sow is what you reap!'_


----------

